# sand barrel?



## mike33087 (Feb 9, 2005)

anyone know where i can buy or any ideas how to make a couple of those 55 gallon drums full of sand/salt. or what they are called lol i have a few locations where they want me to supply a few of them.

ive seen a few fiber glass or plastic ones that would be really nice but i dont know where to get them.


----------



## SnowDozers (Oct 3, 2005)

Go to a local shop and see if they have empties. At the shop I work at, they usually become trash cans.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

I get mine from a local "surplus salvage" store. Both steel and plastic.


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

we get ours from MFA.... or any bulk oil supply. usually cost $10


----------



## mike33087 (Feb 9, 2005)

thanks guys, i know where to get the barrels in fact i think i have a few, but where can i get the stand or a decent pic of a good one to use


----------



## DuallySnoPusher (Dec 1, 2005)

I have bought some from a car wash place. All the soap and stuff comes in them.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

http://www.grit-bins.co.uk/

I'm sure there's a US version.


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

i am realy not sure what the Q' is, are you just talking about the 55gal drum like we get eng oil in? if so i agree with jay brown


----------



## mike33087 (Feb 9, 2005)

lol no! i have the drum. im looking for a stand so i can put it at an angle alongside the driveway to an industrial park that i plow, its kinda a slop and the managment company wants a barrel of sand there
so basically i need a picture of one i can make or somewhere i can buy one that will last


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

powerjoke- you seem to have a big target on your back these last few days.


----------



## daplowman (Oct 28, 2006)

Dont use a stand. Drive some rebar or woden stakes in the ground. That will hold er.


----------

